# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Institute for Dynamic Systems and Control, ETH Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website -  idsc.ethz.ch

youtube.com/ETHZurichIDSC

Head - Raffaello D'Andrea

Projects:

Omnicopter, omni-directional six degrees-of-freedom flying machine

IDSC Tailsitter, agile and robust flying vehicle

Monospinner

Flying Platform, flying machine

Distributed Flight Array, modular robots that self-assemble, coordinate and take flight

Cubli, balancing cube

Balancing Cube

Ball-juggling robots

Bicoptercopter, bicopter

----------

